# What is a good multi-tool?



## clu985 (Apr 15, 2010)

I see there are some that have around 10 tools and then there are some with upwards of 25  any suggestions on a multi tool? what would are the most important parts in a multi-tool?


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

The vast majority of bolts on your bike can probably be handled with 3, 4, 5, and 6 mm hex wrenches. Personally, I always carry a multi-tool that also has a chain breaker as with my luck, if I ever take a multi-tool without one, I will probably need it!

I like the Lezyne multi-tools, but I did recently break the chain tool on one which made me mad to no end... I just got a Topeak tool which seems very nice, but haven't used it enough to form an opinion.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

I love the Crank Bros Multitool-17. I carry one in each of my three primary bikes and my jersey pouch. It includes the chain breaker and spoke wrench, both of which I have used several times to get me or my friends back on the road during a ride. After 3 or more seasons riding in the rain and sweat, the one in my jersey pouch is showing some corrosion but still works fine.

Amazon.com: Crank Brothers Multi Bicycle Tool (17-Function): Sports & Outdoors

Just be sure to know how to use all the functions before you need them on the roadside or trail!


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

velocanman said:


> I love the Crank Bros Multitool-17. I carry one in each of my three primary bikes and my jersey pouch. It includes the chain breaker and spoke wrench, both of which I have used several times to get me or my friends back on the road during a ride. After 3 or more seasons riding in the rain and sweat, the one in my jersey pouch is showing some corrosion but still works fine.
> 
> Amazon.com: Crank Brothers Multi Bicycle Tool (17-Function): Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Just be sure to know how to use all the functions before you need them on the roadside or trail!


+ 1 on Crank Bros Multitools


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I carry a Topeak Hexus II and a pump. (And spare tubes and a spare link. But, no other tools.)

Topeak® Cycling Accessories

It's a little big, but I haven't needed anything in addition to it. And if you ever get to the level where it matters, you'll have a team car following you. :wink5:

If you install anything unusual on your bike, pay attention to whether you needed a special tool. Examples might be needing a small open end wrench for fenders, needing a wrench for a fixed gear bike.


----------



## clu985 (Apr 15, 2010)

im looking for something pretty small and lightweight.


----------



## clu985 (Apr 15, 2010)

is this one fine??

Topeak Mini 18+ Mini-Tool - Take Along Tools / Multi-tools

on sale too for the same price amazon has it.

is there a better tool for my buck?


----------



## clu985 (Apr 15, 2010)

velocanman said:


> I love the Crank Bros Multitool-17. I carry one in each of my three primary bikes and my jersey pouch.  It includes the chain breaker and spoke wrench, both of which I have used several times to get me or my friends back on the road during a ride. After 3 or more seasons riding in the rain and sweat, the one in my jersey pouch is showing some corrosion but still works fine.
> 
> Amazon.com: Crank Brothers Multi Bicycle Tool (17-Function): Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Just be sure to know how to use all the functions before you need them on the roadside or trail!



would you recommend the one you have? or the one i posted? theyre around the same price.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I use a Lezyne with 5 hex bits and a phillips screwdriver, all stainless bits, that does everything I have ever needed to do beside the road. Anything it won't fix......a cell phone call will.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

clu985 said:


> would you recommend the one you have? or the one i posted? theyre around the same price.


Ha, looks like the added tool in the Topeak 18 over the Crank Bros 17 is a bottle opener! Nice. Cant say that wouldn't come in handy once in a while.

It also looks like the Topeak comes with a neoprene bag. If its not too bulky it could help reduce corrosion. 

Not having used the Topeak to know whether the wrenches are quality, I would lean toward a tie. The smooth profile on the Crank Bros makes it easy to carry. But the Topeak might be, as well. 

You shouldn't be dissapointed with either, so buy both and leave one in the toolbox!


----------



## CF Sierra (Mar 3, 2012)

been enjoying my topeak 18+ recently.


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

I run this specialized EMT on the road bike, it's smooth and lightweight










And the crank bros 17 on the MTB


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Park MT-1 ... $ 9.50 at REI. ... Light and it fits in your shirt pocket. ... Read the REI reviews ...
.
.... Features 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 and 8mm hex keys, 8, 9, and 10mm socket wrenches and a flatblade screwdriver 
.
Nickel plated, investment cast tool steel construction is super durable and corrosion resistant for long, reliable usage ... 
.
Made in USA.


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

Park I-Beam
Specialized EMT
Crank Brothers Multi-tool 10

None of the multi-tools will handle ALL the roadside repairs you will encounter but:
Not having a multi-tool will definatly fix none of the roadside repairs you will encounter.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

+another for Park tools. Lightweight, solid, reliable, heaps of options- what more could you want?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

I carry this in my pocket on road rides:

Topeak Toobar

I like the fact that it comes with aluminum tire levers integrated with the handle, the whole tool is actaully smaller than the plastic tire levers I used to carry.


----------



## jmontgomery (Jul 8, 2011)

I just bought a Topeak The Mini 9-Function Bicycle Tool. I'll carry that with my small plastic tire levers and a spare tube.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

milkbaby said:


> I like the Lezyne multi-tools, but I did recently break the chain tool on one which made me mad to no end...



Lezyne V5. Option 2 is cell phone.


----------



## arginGEM (Mar 2, 2012)

I can tell you what not to buy... Spin Doctor Rescue XP Multi-Tool. I was tightening a loose 2mm allen and I twisted the allen wrench instead of the screw. :blush2::mad2:


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

clu985 said:


> im looking for something pretty small and lightweight.


Topeak Toolbar Compact Multi Function Tool is probably one of the better and smaller tools to carry.


----------



## CF Sierra (Mar 3, 2012)

well after almost 8 years of mtb'g and never having suffered any mechanicals other than flats my friend last weekend broke his chain 10 minutes into the ride. he was able to use my chain breaker tool on the to peak mini 18+ and fix it. we were able to continue on with the ride. glad i had that!


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

the girlfriend got me the Topeak 18+ for xmas and it's been awesome.


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

I carried the Topeka alien for many years ( mostly mtn biking back then), but switched to a lezyne that I like more Stainless 12,115 g,Allen - 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8mm Torx - T25 Phillips Head Chain Breaker - 9/10 Speed Spoke Wrenches - 1x Mavic Splined, 2x Square ,Lezyne_Multi_tools,


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Tt2351*

Topeak Toolbar Compact Multi Function Tool TT2351 - just ordered one - thanks for the tip!

I usually carry the Topeak Alien if I have my water pack, but wanted something smaller for the road bike and am willing to give up the chain tool. Yep, I have been the only guy to have the chaintool on the mountain bike trail when it was needed - a couple of times, but never used it on my own bike out on a ride.

$26 with shipping but I used Amazon points to get it free!

- advert - Topeak Triathlon Accessories Topeak Toolbar Weight: 68g, compact tool with 2 hard anodised tyre levers and 9 tool bits. Removable bits mean you carry only the tools you need. Can be used as a key chain. Specs 2, 2.5, 3, 4, 5, 6mm Allen wrenches Phillips and flat head screwdrivers Torx T25 bit for disc brakes Hard anodised tyre levers prevent damage to rims Durable alloy body.


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Topeak CMFT*



Tucson_2011 said:


> Topeak Toolbar Compact Multi Function Tool TT2351 - just ordered one - thanks for the tip!


Just got it today and I cannot believe how nice it is! Really Top Quality metals, and has everything but a chaintool. Very light and strong. Thanks again for the tip, never saw this one in the shops or on the net before.


----------

